
Show HN: Movie recommendation based on inferences by critics - everling
http://cinetrii.com?i=tt3315342
======
everling
Have gotten a bit of press from: [http://gizmodo.com/a-way-to-search-for-film-
recommendations-...](http://gizmodo.com/a-way-to-search-for-film-
recommendations-without-the-tr-1792001690) [http://indiestreet.org/cinetrii-
traces-artistic-lineage-film](http://indiestreet.org/cinetrii-traces-artistic-
lineage-film) [https://www.psfk.com/2017/02/film-recommendation-platform-
fi...](https://www.psfk.com/2017/02/film-recommendation-platform-find-unusual-
matches-through-analyzing-critic-review.html)
[https://youtu.be/yPvyrPcJisg?t=1m15s](https://youtu.be/yPvyrPcJisg?t=1m15s)

My intention has been to find the lineage of ideas in film. "Up/Down"
specifies whether the search should look for just older or newer movies.

~~~
nitemice
Wow, what a really cool idea. Except for a few films which just return awful
results (I guess because no one's ever written anything meaningful about
them), this site seems awesome.

Can I suggest that you just rename those buttons "Older/Newer" rather than
"Up/Down", as it's just a lot clearer what it does?

~~~
everling
Thanks! Yes, what you're describing is a problem - not every movie warrants
that type of discussion.

Changed according to your suggestion.

